# Maestro's Multimedia Files



## Maestro (Jul 29, 2005)

Here are some videos I found on many different websites.

They're funny as hell. I have some others that I will send to an admin for approval. (Because they are (in my book) a little on the line of not being showable.)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 29, 2005)

Great. I like the last two, and the guy in the chimp cage?...I think I've been there. 


BTW, all hail Maestro for finally breaking 1000 posts!  
'Bout friggin' time, ya frenchman! (joke)


----------



## Maestro (Jul 29, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> BTW, all hail Maestro for finally breaking 1000 posts!
> 'Bout friggin' time, ya frenchman! (joke)



Thanks.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2005)

Some of them I had seen, some not. The IBC commercials are pretty good. They have a couple that are pretty funny


----------



## Maestro (Jul 30, 2005)

More videos...

*WARNING : "The Dildo Song" has strong language and graphic content.*

Thanks to Lesofprimus for approving that video.

"The Dildo Song" was made in Canada. Here are the credits :

_STARRING:

Koralee Nickarz
and
Lhesa Forbes
Karen Robertson
Alonso Oyarzun
Brianna Mason
Tricia Maras_


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2005)

In case some of u dont know, the music is to the original Slinky Jingle.... 

"Slinky, slinky, for fun its a wonderful toy...."


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2005)

Good ones


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2005)

yeah they're good.........


----------



## Maestro (Aug 1, 2005)

More videos...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

great videos!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

Some good ones there. The hockey fight was awesome! Those guys were really throwing some haymakers.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 1, 2005)

Cool ones, buddy!


----------



## Maestro (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks. 

Some more videos...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

Good


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice videos Maestro


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah i like them


----------



## Maestro (Aug 19, 2005)

I found a new video and decided to share it with you...

If she doesn't have a boyfriend, I volunteer !


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 20, 2005)

Mamma Mia!


----------



## Maestro (Aug 21, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


>



Yeah... I don't know if her boobs are real or fake, but they are all hers !

Hmmm... 19 years old and a wonderful body.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 4, 2005)

Two more videos I just found over the internet... they are pretty funny.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 4, 2005)

Umm, that race was different. The webcam, man that's messed up! I laughed though.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2005)

The race was different and the webcam was messed up but both made me laugh


----------



## Pisis (Oct 5, 2005)

the webcam is the best i think


----------



## Pisis (Oct 5, 2005)

just downloaded the harry potter - that's an awesome (and typical british) humour!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

ha! i love them both!


----------



## Maestro (Oct 30, 2005)

Some pictures I fell on while "surfing on the Internet". Some of them might have been posted by Les in his own thread.

Sorry, some pictures are of crappy quality.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice stuff Maestro.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Funny, I like the girlfriend remote and the Hobo


----------



## Maestro (Nov 10, 2005)

Damn ! Who is the moron that gave a guitar to that bloke ?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

No idea but that was painful.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

i thought the guitar was better than the singing


----------



## Maestro (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow ! Some Star Wars fans really have time to lose... 

P.S. You'll need Quick Time to watch this movie.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 15, 2005)

That was pretty well done. 
Speaking of Star Wars, I picked up my copy of the Episode III DVD on the weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

It was. Good movie Maestro.


----------



## Maestro (Nov 16, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> That was pretty well done.
> Speaking of Star Wars, I picked up my copy of the Episode III DVD on the weekend.



Cool.

May be I will too... However, I still hope they're gonna do a DVD set with all the six movies of the serie... Like they did for the remake of the first trilogy of 1997. It will be less expensive for me to buy a set like this than to buy each movies separately.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 17, 2005)

well the entire box set with all the extra stuff is gonna cost quite a bit........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 17, 2005)

I still need to pick up the original trilogy DVD box set. It has one or two re-edited scenes. My original trilogy set is still on VHS.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 17, 2005)

think is we only have 1 DVD player, we still prefer to use VHS but i dodn't even know if they've bothered to release Ep.III on VHS  ................


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 17, 2005)

Good question. I'll have a look when I head out later.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

I see VHS on Amazon selling for a penny


----------



## Maestro (Dec 14, 2005)

Here are some more videos...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2005)

Good ones Maestro.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

that last one with the cop's brilliant  i don't know the alphabet backwards so that's quite impressive!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 14, 2005)

Alcool au volant - I saw this one before but in some show. probably they invited them to re-show it..........


----------



## Pisis (Dec 14, 2005)

noel-spain is a fake...


----------



## Maestro (Jan 21, 2006)

What is funny in a 80s pub for a mosquito repellent ? A bunch of balck dudes slapping themselves !

Before you ask, that publicity was made in Ivory Coast.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

The fact is it probably doesn't work either...


----------



## me262 (Jan 22, 2006)

what a bunch of looseres, je je


----------



## Maestro (May 16, 2006)

Okay... I finally found back my good old multimedia thread.

I just found this nice clip on the XWAUpgrade forum... I personnally think it's hillarous.

*Vader's Collect Call*

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRQv4_xnjvA_


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2006)

That is funny as ****.


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2006)

LOL!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2006)

nice


----------



## Maestro (Jun 19, 2006)

Okay... That's the kind of thing a standard teen weirdo does when he is seriously drunk at a party. But those two guys are doing it while sober... And in front of a camera !

You better watch for yourself... The Piano Bros.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLtaMYjr65o_


----------



## Maestro (Sep 14, 2006)

YouTube is a gold mine for funny/weird videos.

Here are a few funny videos...

Xerox secretary - 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opJkPYswafk_
Fat pervert - 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-0IGXmBCrQ_
Copier commercial - 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldNSEMQHsGw_
Be smart, use condoms - 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqQJgftmbYE_

Not funny but very impressive.

Best card trick in the world - 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KrdBUFeFtY_


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2006)

nice magic word...........


----------

